# Shaw motor bike motor



## StevieZ (Oct 10, 2011)

SO I found What the owner claims is a Shaw motor bike motor. From before 1920. He has it mounted on this stand. His dad used to show this at engine shows. That was many years ago. I have A lot of Interest in this Motor. I want to know if this really is what they say it is and whats it worth???


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2011)

Wholly crap Stevie.....I've got to have that motor!!!!!!!!! Sure looks real to me. I reality it's worth what you can get in scrap unless you love it, and I LOVE it. I can trade you some choice stuff for it if you can snare it.
bri.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 11, 2011)

MMM I hear ya Bri. This Guy that Owns it wants what I think is Stupid money for it. Its a really cool Peace. I would love to have it Sitting on a bike next to my Whizzer. I mean What this thing really worth what should I pay. What can be the Counter offer I hit this guy with???????


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm, stupid $ to me would be north of $2500. Could have had a Steffey for $2500!(circa 1901 and way more rare). $1500 is more than decent. IMHO   You can ask a stupid sum if it was mounted complete on the original vintage bike tho-


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2011)

buy it.you might get it cheap.


----------

